# cannibalise (marketing)



## EVAVIGIL

Field and topic:
Market research
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"New products may cannibalise from existing products".
¡Hola, buenos días!
Sé que "cannibalise" se utiliza como "aprovechar partes de automóviles para reparar otros". Pero, ¿cómo se aplica a productos farmacológicos?
¿Cómo lo traduciríais?
Espero sugerencias...
Desde ya, muchas gracias.
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

Yo lo he visto en marketing traducido literalmente "canibalizar". Entiendo que conoces el significado pero, just in case, es el proceso en que los nuevos productos lanzados en lugar de crear nuevos ingresos lo que hacen es comerle el terreno a los antiguos productos de la nueva compañía.


----------



## Masood

Hola Eva:
*"New products may cannibalise from existing products".*

Esta frase está abierta de interpretación, diría yo. Calculo que lo que quiere decir es que "puede que sean productos que han sido basado en el producto original, pero de calidad inferior" (de ahí, el uso de la palabra 'cannibalise' que insinúa algo inferior).

No te he puesto una traducción, pero espero que lo que haya escrito te ayudará con una traducción adecuada.

Sorry.
Masood.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, Fernando y Masood; no le veía la vuelta...
Fernando, ya que estás en el tema, ¿cómo lo traduciríais? "Comer el terreno" me gusta, pero me parece poco formal. ¿Aprovecharse? ¿Venderse en reemplazo de? Como verás, estoy un poco perdida.
Masood, muchas gracias por tu explicación; siempre puedo contar contigo.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

Viendo la interpretación de Masood me parece más acertada que la mía por lo de "cannibalise FROM".

Yo ya veo "cannibalise"/"canibalizar" como poco formal, así que

1) Con "mi" interpretación: "comer el terreno" o simplemente "comer" me parece perfecto. Si lo quieres más formal, "disminuiría las ventas de".

2) Con "la de Masood": "Los nuevos productos pueden apoyarse en/tomar cosas/componentes de los viejos productos.


----------



## Pld

Si pones "los nuevos productos, pueden canibalizar a los existentes", es correcto, pues es una expresión que se usa mucho actualmente en marketing.
Saludos


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, Fernando, me he quedado con tu opción de "disminuir las ventas", que encaja mejor en el contexto que tengo.
Gracias, Pld; como estos cuestionarios se realizan a médicos, me preocupa que no entiendan el término. Pero es bueno conocerlo...
Nuevamente, gracias a los tres por ayudarme a resolver esta duda.
Un saludito-
EVA.


----------



## benraquel

Bajo el contexto en que se está usando, simplemente se refiere a "acaparar" el mercado (o terreno) que ya tienen los productos anteriores.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

benraquel said:
			
		

> Bajo el contexto en que se está usando, simplemente se refiere a "acaparar" el mercado (o terreno) que ya tienen los productos anteriores.



También me gusta mucho...  
Muchas gracias, Benraquel.
Saluditos de EVA.


----------



## benraquel

No hay de qué, Eva, buena suerte.


----------

